# Symbol box stuck in upper left hand corner?



## Stiletto (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anyone help? On my Kindle 3, the symbol box is stuck in the upper left hand corner, and won't go away.  It's covering my books so I can't read them. I've tried pressing the symbol key again, resetting, shutting off, going to different screens. Help!!!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The only time I get the symbol box on the screen is when I go to search and then press symbol, and the box is bottom centre not top left of the screen. 

Pressing Symbol while in a book doesn't do anything.

Can you take a picture of the screen and post it? 

Try restarting (which is different from just flicking the power switch off and on, pick Home... Menu... Settings... Menu... Restart). Watch the screen during the restart, which goes through the Kindle "boy under a tree" logo screens. Is the symbol box still there through those screens? 

If it is there on all screens, then I'd start to suspect that the screen itself is broken, which seems to cause part of the display to stay static when the rest works normally. In that case, you'll need to talk to Amazon Customer Services to get a replacement.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you can't get to the restart on the menu, try holding the on/off switch to the right for 20-40 seconds, until the K performs a restart.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

There is a refresh screen key combo.  It maybe Al-z or Alt-g.  But if a reboot does not fix it call Customer Service.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ff2 said:


> There is a refresh screen key combo. It maybe Al-z or Alt-g. But if a reboot does not fix it call Customer Service.


Alt-g is the anti-ghosting combo on the DX. Don't know if it'll help in this, but worth a try...


----------



## Stiletto (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, the box WAS in the upper left hand corner, which was a weird placement.  I couldn't restart from the menus, cause the box covered parts of them so I couldn't see the restart option.  I charged the kindle for a while, in case that was the issue, then held the slidey button til it restarted, and that did fix the problem.

Thanks very much!
- Stil


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad it worked.


----------

